# Oh so very confused



## horsezgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

First off I'm sorry thing is kinda long, but I am oh so very confused. My husband of 3 1/2 yrs filed for divorce after a year of saying he wanted one, his reason being he just doesn't want to be married anymore and this marriage is the reason for all of his unhappiness (red flags right there). I've spent the past year really working on myself and this relationship. I’ve dealt with mild depression on and off over the 7yrs we’ve been together, but the past 2 yrs I’ve really gotten myself in a good place. He has mentioned recently that be believes he has PTSD (he was active duty military for 8 yrs) and has said he has no feelings for anyone or anything anymore. In the past I’ve wondered whether he might be dealing with depression or something just from seeing my personal exp dealing with it.

During this whole year of him saying he wanted a divorce he has times where he seems completely happy and into the relationship and then suddenly he'll bring up divorce again. We have a decent sex life most of the time, and he's still acts considerate and thinks of things like leaving the porch light on when I work late. After he told me Wednesday afternoon that he filed, later on that evening he asked if I was fixing dinner because if so he would stay home and eat with me even though his parents who live next door(another problem altogether) invited him only over. Heck we still shower together and sleep in the same bed. I don’t know what to think anymore…. Does this sound like someone who really wants a divorce? Or is this something like PTSD or depression trying to take over?


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like he wants you when it's convenient for him and that is just wrong..you need to straight out say to him "hey if you want a divorce then I need to know so I can get a lawyer" let him know that you need to not be in limbo anymore and that you need to know so that you can make plans and be ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

